# Very little smoke...



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Good evening brothers. I've been smoking cigars for a few years now and earlier this week picked up my first pipe. It's a simple varnished cob. I have followed the recommended wear in procedure smoking several small bowls, making sure to let the pipe cool completely (1 hr) between bowls. I also followed the recommended filling instructions (3 layers, tamp in between with increasing pressure) and I've played around with several different pack densities. I find that the draw is always very loose (compared to a cigar) and I do not get nearly as much smoke as a cigar unless I hold a lighter to the bowl and huff away at it. 

Either I'm doing something wrong or I'm expecting something unrealistic. Is it a matter of technique, tobacco type, pipe design, etc?

Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well brother, it sounds to me, like you are doing everything correctly. Honestly, you shouldn't really get a whole lot of smoke. Just a little bit. It's not going to be the same as a cigar, the occasional heavy puff is ok, but you really want to just "sip" the pipe. Enjoy!! :rockon:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to the pipe side.

As you are observing, pipe smoke is not near the volume as cigars, that's just the nature of the beast. 

It will still depend on type or blend of tobacco you are smoking, but smoking a pipe won't necessarily generate that much smoke. If you try too hard, all you will do is overheat your tobacco, ruin the taste, heat your pipe and probably burn your tongue. As long as your pipe remains lit (although it may go out from time to time) and you are getting flavor, you are doing it right. Don't worry about it.

Oh yeah, I learned this the hard way from months of burning my tongue!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Well brother, it sounds to me, like you are doing everything correctly. Honestly, you shouldn't really get a whole lot of smoke. Just a little bit. It's not going to be the same as a cigar, the occasional heavy puff is ok, but you really want to just "sip" the pipe. Enjoy!! :rockon:


Yup, the pipe is not supposed to give you the same amount of smoke as a cigar. I think that is one of the biggest causes of frustration for people who are used to cigars. I used to smoke cigarettes and that was the biggest problem I had when I started smoking a pipe. I wanted the same amounts of smoke I was used to, in order to get lots of smoke I had to smoke the pipe too fast, which will overheat the pipe, and can cause tongue bite. There is a bit of a learning curve, but if you stick with it you will be rewarded with an enjoyable experience.<O</O


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Yup, the pipe is not supposed to give you the same amount of smoke as a cigar. I think that is one of the biggest causes of frustration for people who are used to cigars. I used to smoke cigarettes and that was the biggest problem I had when I started smoking a pipe. I wanted the same amounts of smoke I was used to, in order to get lots of smoke I had to smoke the pipe too fast, which will overheat the pipe, and can cause tongue bite. There is a bit of a learning curve, but if you stick with it you will be rewarded with an enjoyable experience.<o</o


This is what I was thinking since the bowl is really very small, if it produced the same amount of smoke it would most likely only last 15min tops.

Thanks for the reassurance. On a side note, I am just getting used to the taste of Latakia. Do all pipe tobaccos have Latakia mixed in? I'd like to try some more woodsy nutty earthy flavors. Latakia reminds me of the dentist's office for some reason.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> I'd like to try some more woodsy nutty earthy flavors. Latakia reminds me of the dentist's office for some reason.


Sounds like you need to get in on the "Newbie sampler trade for pipes", it's the best way to sample a number of different styles without spending a fortune on tins. There are many, many blends that don't contain latakia and one of the experienced pipers would be happy to introduce you to a few. For that matter, if you'll pm your address to me I'll send you a sample package. Not real fond of latakia myself and I have quite a few others that you might enjoy.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

What are you smoking now?

No not all tobacco blends have latakia in it. You should visit this site tobaccoreviews.com for reviews that also list what the ingredient tobaccos in a blend will contain.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Do all pipe tobaccos have Latakia mixed in? I'd like to try some more woodsy nutty earthy flavors. Latakia reminds me of the dentist's office for some reason.


No, usually it is just the English/Balkan blends that have the Latakia in them. You could try some Virginia, Virginia/Perque, or Burley blends. Burleys can have a nutty flavor, and the Virginias can run from tangy and grassy to sweet and earthy. I would just be careful of the Virginias as they can be a little more prone to bite when puffed too fast. 
<O
A good VA/PER - Escudo, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, or Bulls Eye Flake <O
Straight Virginia - Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake (a good beginning)<O</O
Burley - Peterson University Flake (has a little berry casing) or Solani Aged Burley Flake<O
The only issue with these is that they are all flakes, and you would have to learn how to prepare them&#8230; But that is part of the fun of pipe smoking.. I love flake tobaccos.<O</O
Just a few suggestions and like Pugsley said, the Newbie trade would work for you as well, and I am sure he will set you up right if you take him up on his offer. <O


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you smoking with the filter in? The draw of a cob without the filter (or without a Forever Stem) is extremely loose in my opinion.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> making sure to let the pipe cool completely (1 hr) between bowls.


I just noticed this, and I know there are conflicting opinions on how much time a pipe should rest between smokes. However, I think everyone would agree that as a minimum you should not only let the pipe cool, but also give it enough time to thoroughly dry out between smokes. 



MarkC said:


> Are you smoking with the filter in? The draw of a cob without the filter (or without a Forever Stem) is extremely loose in my opinion.


Good point, however I also find that the draw is too restricted with the filter in, at least for my liking. Is there a remedy for this? </O


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, the 'Forever' Stems. Some people have difficulty with spending $25 bucks on a stem for an $8 pipe, but believe me, it solves the problem!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, the 'Forever' Stems. Some people have difficulty with spending $25 bucks on a stem for an $8 pipe, but believe me, it solves the problem!


hmmm, yeah that been my issue with them as well... I just havent been able to bring myself to do it... but I've been getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger. BTW I noticed that Cup O' Joes sells them now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, the 'Forever' Stems. Some people have difficulty with spending $25 bucks on a stem for an $8 pipe, but believe me, it solves the problem!


Actually, it's $25 bucks for a basketful of cobs. One stem fits all the filter cobs. Turns your cobs into "spare bowls", ala a Falcon. Thinking about it that way, it's not so terrible.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Nick S. said:


> I also find that the draw is too restricted with the filter in, at least for my liking. Is there a remedy for this?


A one inch section of pipe cleaner folded into a "V" and inserted in the tenon where the filter goes. Bend the cleaner so the "legs" have some spring in them so it will stay in place in the stem.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I dunno about pipes makiing "little" smoke.

The right combination of tobacco moisture, filling and tamping technique usually combine, for me, to make clouds of smoke with a few sips. It's there waiting to be found, Hekthor.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> I dunno about pipes makiing "little" smoke.


Me neither.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

H


Mister Moo said:


> I dunno about pipes makiing "little" smoke.
> 
> The right combination of tobacco moisture, filling and tamping technique usually combine, for me, to make clouds of smoke with a few sips. It's there waiting to be found, Hekthor.


A little bowl maintenance during a smoke can yield larger mouthfuls of smoke. Smoking a pipe has a MUCH bigger learning curve than a cigar by far .I have been enjoying the afventure immensely tho.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Kodos44 said:


> H
> 
> A little bowl maintenance during a smoke can yield larger mouthfuls of smoke. Smoking a pipe has a MUCH bigger learning curve than a cigar by far .I have been enjoying the afventure immensely tho.


+1

Gently tamping periodically, especially when the smoke starts to thin out, can bring the ember back to life. Damping (holding fingers over the bowl to reduce flow into the bowl) seems to work too, although once I start damping I have to keep it up or the ember extinguishes when I stop. YMMV


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Damping (holding fingers over the bowl to reduce flow into the bowl) seems to work too, although once I start damping I have to keep it up or the ember extinguishes when I stop. YMMV


Damping was the single most helpful technique to me learning to smoke a pipe. Many times when the ember is dying damping will save me from a relight or keep the smoke full. When the bowl is only partially lit though, I will relight and save myself the trouble.

During the course of a smoke I will try to puff until I get a satisfactory amount of smoke and flavor, and then consciously pause for a minute and let the pipe cool. Another puff or two and the flavor and smoke are satisfactory again (especially with damping), and so again I pause to let it cool. This is the way I have found to keep the flavor strong and the smoke full without overheating and ruining the bowl. I found if I keep puffing greedily everything gets too hot and tastes bad.

Just my experience, YMMV.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I simply placed my thumb over the opening to adjust the draw and noticed the smoke increase. Good to know it is an actual technique. Thanks Jon and Professor.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I practiced venturi-thumbing until I got tired of explaining the brown ring to people.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Warren (Pugsley) sent me a nice spread of baccy to try. I cant wait to light them up. They smell GREAT!!!! Thanks brother!










*MacBaren* - Plumcake
*Dunhill* - Deluxe Navy Rolls
*A.C. Peterson* - Escudo
*Sugar Barrel* - Pipe Mixture
*Rattray* - Hal 'O The Wynd
*H & H* - Anniversary Kake


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Today I enjoyed a bowl of DNR and H&H Aniversay Kake. Both were exceptional. I like the Navy a little more. Both tobaccos burned better than either of the bulk mixtures I bought at the B&M with fewer relights and less heat. Can't wait to try the rest. The room note in my garage smells amazing.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

The Plumcake is very good! Now I know what to have tomorrow. Enjoy your Tobaccos!


----------



## Marc Romero (Aug 13, 2011)

In my experience, pipe smoking is not about huffing and puffing to make smoke, it's about maintaing a cool, even burn and sipping for flavor, taking it slow and easy.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Good evening brothers. I've been smoking cigars for a few years now and earlier this week picked up my first pipe. It's a simple varnished cob. I have followed the recommended wear in procedure smoking several small bowls, making sure to let the pipe cool completely (1 hr) between bowls. I also followed the recommended filling instructions (3 layers, tamp in between with increasing pressure) and I've played around with several different pack densities. I find that the draw is always very loose (compared to a cigar) and I do not get nearly as much smoke as a cigar unless I hold a lighter to the bowl and huff away at it.
> 
> Either I'm doing something wrong or I'm* expecting something unrealistic*. Is it a matter of technique, tobacco type, pipe design, etc?
> 
> Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


With a cigar, the tobacco is much tighter, and there's a lot more air coming into contact with the hot ember, resulting in more/better combustion. With a pipe, the tobacco is generally packed looser (watch a cigar-rolling vid on YouTube and you'll instantly see the MASSIVE difference in tobacco density), and with a pipe the tobacco is down below the lip of the bowl which results in two things that bring on less combustion: 1 - less air on the burning ember, and 2 - the carbon dioxide (which is a byproduct of any combusting organic) is held inside the bowl which of course results in even less fresh air flowing around the burning ember part of the tobacco.

So simply put, it's rate of combustion is much less than that of a cigar.

Heck, take out all the tobacco of a cigar. Imagine how LONG that would take if you tried smoking it in a pipe! With a cigar you're burning through about 10X the amount of tobacco in almost the same amount of time. I usually smoke 1 or 2 pieces of flake each time, per bowl. A 2-flake will take me about an hour (depending on how eager I am). A toro sized cigar will take me about an hour. Compare the weight of those 2 small flakes vs. a toro cigar. The burn-time is the same, but I'm burning through WAY more tobacco when smoking a cigar.

Rate of combustion my friend... rate of combustion.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

z0diac said:


> A 2-flake will take me about an hour (depending on how eager I am). A toro sized cigar will take me about an hour. Compare the weight of those 2 small flakes vs. a toro cigar.


Smoked a cigar on the course yesterday and it lasted about 80 minutes. I was thinking as I was smoking it that it would have easily made a whole pack of cigarettes! They'd have had to have an ambulance waiting at the 9th hole these days!


----------

